# Línea vertical blanca en un Televisor LCD LG



## casp3 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hola muy buenas:

hace unos días mi TV LG de 55" llevó un pequeño golpe sobre mi cabeza, y a los dos días le salio una línea blanca en el centro de la pantalla.
La imagen se ve correctamente, pero con la línea blanca.
Tras no estar en garantía, me aconsejaron que la reparación sería costosa, que era la pantalla.
Si alguien es amable en responder.
Que precauciones se deben de tomar a la hora de abrir la TV LCD.
Colocando una bombilla de 60W en el condensador principal de la fuente de alimentación, previa desconexión de la red,  se descarga todo el circuito?
Saludos. ...


----------



## Cdma System (Sep 10, 2014)

Creo que Vas a tener que cambiar la pantalla, posible pixel muerto
Edit: mejor llevalo a un técnico, cosa que no lo empeores y te salga más caro aún.


----------



## Daniel.more (Sep 10, 2014)

un buen técnico con el equipo adecuado te repara esa avería en el 80% de las veces,llévalo a un técnico que no sale muy cara su reparación,saludos.



me falto responderte a tu segunda parte,para una avería como la tulla,las precauciones a tener en cuenta para desarmar el lcd,no hace falta seriar bombilla,yo solo uso pulsera antiestática,y poco mas,lo típico espacio limpio y ordenado,etc.etc.


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 10, 2014)

Hola! Según tengo entendido, la línea blanca tanto vertical u horizontal, indica el mal funcionamiento de un demultiplexor... que difícilmente pueda repararse. Generalmente se cambia el display completo, si es que se consigue.
Suerte!


----------



## Melghost (Sep 10, 2014)

Efectivamente, por un pixel no se te va una línea. Debe de ser una salida de un multiplexor o, si dices que hay un golpe por ahí... no sé, si tienes la cabeza tan dura como yo, puede que se haya desconectado una soldadura de la salida del multiplexor al display... Si consigues localizarla te evitas un buen gasto.


----------



## casp3 (Sep 10, 2014)

Muchas gracias por todas vuestras respuestas.
La verdad que por abrirla y mirarle los contactos de los multiplexores, no pierdo nada.
Eso si sin meterme en más jaleos.

Respecto a la protección contra el voltaje, con desconectarla de la red, descargar la placa de la fuente de alimentación y soltar todas las bornas será suficiente, pienso. Esto lo comento para próximas ocasiones.
El único respeto que me dá, es la placa de los transformadores.
Le echaré un vistazo y les comentaré.

Saludos.





Lucho LP dijo:


> Hola! Según tengo entendido, la línea blanca tanto vertical u horizontal, indica el mal funcionamiento de un demultiplexor... que difícilmente pueda repararse. Generalmente se cambia el display completo, si es que se consigue.
> Suerte!




Te refieres a la tarjeta T-COM completa??
La tarjeta nueva viene con los demultiplexores nuevos?

Un saludo


----------

